# Let's compose (live) thread moved



## The Darris

This thread has been relocated to the Composition, Orchestration, and Technique page here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36415


----------



## G.E.

I'll be there.Looking forward to it ! What kind of piece are you composing ?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose live stream*

I haven't decided yet. I am sketching a few themes for direction but will mostly likely just go with whatever after the introduction. I am planning on giving a brief overview of my (modest) template that I am currently using. After that, who knows but notes will be written. See you then!!


----------



## Jdiggity1

The live streams don't align with my time-zone/schedule unfortunately, but I look forward to the youtube videos!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose live stream*

Hey J, you can still check that channel later. My streams will be up for 48 hours after airing.


----------



## G.E.

It was fun,hope to see you again next Saturday.

Hope you don't mind but I managed to download it with video download helper addon for firefox.Like I said,I won't upload it anywhere.I'll just keep it for my personal collection on my hard drive.I like to rewatch these types of videos whenever I need some ideas. I think I watched each of Daniel James's videos at least two times haha.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose live stream (Stream Post)*

I wasn't able to get the full 3 hrs from it. Just the first 30 minutes. If the file isn't too big, can you figure out a way to send it to me for me to download direct? I would still like to get it up on YT. Also, I figured out how to stream and save direct to disk for next episode. :D


----------



## G.E.

The one I'm downloading right now is 300MB.Should be easy to send it to you if it's full.


----------



## G.E.

That one didn't work out after all.It's only 30 minutes long like you said, but I did figure out a way.Now I'm downloading the complete video split into six 30 minute parts.Each part has 300MB so it's pretty large... 

I can still send it to you if you want.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose live stream (Stream Post)*

Don't worry about it. I will make sure to have the next stream setup so I can upload it. Thanks again!!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose live stream next Saturday (Jan 11th)*

**UPDATE**

This coming show, January 11th, will be hosted live on my youtube channel. Check the initial thread post for links and info. 

Unlike last weekend, I will not have an open chat channel but comments will be enabled during the stream which I will try to monitor. For those who stuck around last weekend, you saw how terrible the justin.tv's service was so hopefully this will be slightly better as I have most of the control over Youtube's settings. 

I would like to thank you guys for the support thus far and hope to have a bigger turn out this weekend. See you on the 11th.


----------



## G.E.

I have a feeling youtube will be worse than justin.tv haha.I hope I'm wrong !


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose live stream next Saturday (Jan 11th)*

I got it working just fine earlier today. Video quality and sound was great. And it uploads directly after the stream. 

The best streaming services I could use are strictly games only or would cost me as low as $99/mo for an account. The free justin.tv just screwed with my audio, video, and had no control over advertising. Youtube at least gives me that option as a partner to decide how my channel handles ads. Again, I new starting this stream would be trial and error. So, we will see how this pans out. I am hoping for the best this weekend.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose (Live) Saturday, Jan. 11th 10am PST*

**Update**

I got live in less than 20 hours. See you tomorrow morning at 10am PST.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose (Live) Currently Live Now!!*

Bump**

YT stream failed me. I apologize for the issues. You can check this live stream out here: http://www.justin.tv/thedarris07


----------



## markwind

Was a great stream! Looking forward to next week


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose (Live) Next airing Jan 18th 10am PST*

Thanks Markwind. I am glad you enjoyed it. The track is really starting to take shape. Next week should be the final day of writing and then onto mixing following that.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose (Live) Next airing Jan 18th 10am PST*

Yesterday's stream is posted on my YT channel. So anyone who could'nt make it due to time zone constraints, you can see it here: http://youtu.be/vx10oq0rQHU


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose (Live) Tomorrow Morning 10am PST*

Bump for tomorrow's live stream. See you there at 10am. http://www.justin.tv/thedarris07


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose (Live) Tomorrow Morning 10am PST*

I'm gonna try to be around for it tomorrow. I need to see more of how writing gets done with Cubase. I have it and haven't dived into it just yet. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose (Live) Tomorrow Morning 10am PST*



paulmatthew @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> I'm gonna try to be around for it tomorrow. I need to see more of how writing gets done with Cubase. I have it and haven't dived into it just yet. Thanks for doing this.



No problem Paul. I will be responding to questions in a Chat throughout so feel free to ask a lot of questions. See you tomorrow.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose (Live) January 25th 10am PST (Ep 2 and 3 posted)*

If you all didn't notice, Episode 2 and 3 are posted on youtube. If you have 6 hours to spare and want to see a track evolve from beginning to end then you can check it out here: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxK6CYJJ4PIOJCVS1v0ZmeKzNrrv07zgD

Don't forget about this Saturday's (Jan 25th) show. I will be putting the finishing touches on the track.

**News**

Due to my current schedule with classes, I will be taking a break from the Let's Compose series after the 25th. Please stay in touch on here as I do plan to pick the series back up after I get settled into my schedule. Thanks again for all the suppport and I will see you Saturday!!


----------



## G.E.

Hope it's not a very long break.


----------



## markwind

Unfortunately I can't be there the 25th! Dinner plans I can't get out under out of. Hope the break is not too long neither, love the streams.


----------

